# How about an Agarita "Worthless Wood" pen?



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is an Elegant Sierra I made recently. It is made with Agarita in a process that I came up with called "Worthless Wood" where wood that is not usable due to voids, etc. is cast in resin to fill in the blanks. In this case, I use purple resin. Agarita, as you may know, is a Hill Country bush that does not get big enough to use for pens unless you get the roots! The bush has a nice big root ball and is usually full of rocks and such and is a real bear on bandsaw blades when cutting it up! After cutting it to blanks size, I clean out all the dirt and rocks and then cast it in resin to make the finished blank. Agarita is truly this yellow and to my knowledge, stays that way indefinitely. The finish is CA, btw.

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

You really do put a lot into your work. The results witness your efforts and work. That is a unique and beautiful pen.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet pen

I never heard of that wood before


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow....*that is incredible*! PURE art. Thank you so much for sharing your work with the guys/gals down here in the basement. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

More impressive work. Very impressive. You photography is fantastic also. Great job on all aspects.


----------

